# 2018 Trek Domane SL5 Gravel - Hold up for some cyclocross?



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

I just did my first cyclocross race a few weeks ago and loved it. Stopped my my local Trek store and they had some SL5 Gravel bikes.
It sounds like the Boone is a pretty stiff racing bike compared to the Domane SL series. 
Looks like some new CX tubless tires and I could be could to go then revert back to the gravel tires in the off season to ride for fun ( I already have a nice road and mountain bike ).
It looks like a nice bike for the money. Carbon, dual iso, internal cables, decent group. etc

Is anyone racing a Domane? Just curious how you liked if for CX.

Thanks


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I would buy a cx bike and use if for gravel instead. Have done so long before the existence of gravel bikes. I am going to guess the Domane will be a little slacker and thus lack the quick reflexes of a cross bike


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea, If you want a cyclocross bike that could also ride gravel, go with the crockett 7. The domane gravel, i believe has a shimano drive train and you could deal with quite a few dropped chains in some races. The Force CX1 groupset does a great job holding onto the chain so you don't drop. They crocketts and boones are great at riding on gravel too.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

I think you guys are right. I just stopped again at my Trek store and we came to the same conclusion. The Domane frame can handle it but tire clearance could be tight if muddy. The new Crockett was just modified to have more tire clearance than before. I'm going to see how the new Boone looks as they are just coming available and pick up either a Crockett or the Boone.
Will race on my Fuel EX for the last 2-4 races this year.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Enjoy the races and good luck!


----------

